# paint sprayer question



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

i have a 7900 graco that wont pump when you flip the switch. I have changed the switch circuit board any ideas


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Plug it in?

J/K i don't know the first thing about sprayers


----------



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

gas its a beast


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

This is why I hate elect. Pumps. My guy have blown the motor on at least 5 pumps. They would plug it in the 220 outlet. BAM $600.00 bucks bye bye.


----------



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

it is a gas pump motor works not pump


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

So the piston is not moveing or its pumping but not drawing the paint. I'm sure you checked all your fluieds?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's the repair manual.

http://wwwd.graco.com/Distributors/DLibrary.nsf/Files/309412/$file/309412e.pdf


----------



## SPRAYERMAN (Jul 21, 2008)

if the pistons not moving, then it's probably a clutch problem. Do you hear the clutch trying to engage? If the piston is moving then clean out the trash , or repack it.


----------



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

thanx


----------

